
An open letter to Elon Musk, from eelo founder - indidea
https://medium.com/@gael_duval/an-open-letter-to-elon-musk-from-eelo-founder-6d6feafb53a2
======
vanattab
Can anyone tell me what eelo is?

Edit: nevermind. www.kickstarter.com/projects/290746744/eelo-a-mobile-os-and-
web-services-in-the-public-in

